# the new rich: νεόπλουτοι, νέοι πλούσιοι ή νεοπλούσιοι;



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Διάβασα χτες στον Μιχαηλίδη στην Ε:
Στη Ρωσία, όπου ευδοκιμούν οι λεγόμενοι ολιγάρχες (οι νέοι πλούσιοι της μετακομμουνιστικής Ρωσίας)...

Δεν μου κάθισε καθόλου καλά το «νέοι πλούσιοι». Περισσότερο θα περίμενα να το δω με ένα κόμμα ανάμεσα: νέοι, πλούσιοι και ωραίοι.

Άλλοι θα έλεγαν *νεόπλουτοι*. Στα αγγλικά έχουμε το *the new rich* και μαζί και το γαλλικό *nouveaux riches* (αλλά και *new money*) σε αντιδιαστολή προς το _old money_. Και υπάρχει και το *newly rich*, συχνά σαν επίθετο. Και μια και αναφερθήκαμε και στη Ρωσία, τούτα δω τα καμάρια λέγονται και *New Russians, Νεορώσοι*.

Αν ενοχλεί η λέξη *νεόπλουτος* επειδή κουβαλά τη ρετσινιά του άξεστου, εκεί που εμείς θέλουμε να περιγράψουμε μια ολόκληρη νέα τάξη (που ιδίως εδώ αναπήδησε μέσα από ανώμαλες καταστάσεις), θα πρότεινα τον όρο *νεοπλούσιοι*. Ελάχιστα τα ευρήματα, αλλά καλά.

Δεν θέλω να πω ότι το «νέοι πλούσιοι» δεν είναι σωστό· τυπικά είναι, ιδιαίτερα δίπλα στην «παλιά αριστοκρατία». Αλλά, δείτε, στο αγγλικό, αυτό το «new» δεν αφήνει να καταλάβεις αν η έμφαση είναι στο _νεωστί πλουτήσαντες_ ή στο _νέα κάστα πλουσίων_ (από ανώμαλες καταστάσεις, χρηματιστήρια, ίντερνετ κ.τ.ό.). Για αυτή τη δεύτερη κατηγορία, δεν θα δίσταζα να πω *οι νεοπλούσιοι*.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2008)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει το "νεοπλούσιοι".

Απροπό, ένα ωραίο. Πριν από χρόνια, ο Μερκιόρι της Ελευθεροτυπίας, που είναι Ιταλός, γράφοντας για τον Αμπράμοβιτς της Τσέλσι, τον χαρακτήρισε "ολιγαρκή". Oligarca, βλέπετε, στα ιταλικά. Κι ο Αμπ. του έκανε μήνυση για δυσφήμηση...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 6, 2008)

Τότε η λέξη "νεόπλουτοι" πού θα χρησιμοποιείται; Για να καταλάβω κι εγώ ο χαζός δηλαδή.


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αν ενοχλεί η λέξη *νεόπλουτος* επειδή κουβαλά τη ρετσινιά του άξεστου, εκεί που εμείς θέλουμε να περιγράψουμε μια ολόκληρη νέα τάξη (που ιδίως εδώ αναπήδησε μέσα από ανώμαλες καταστάσεις), θα πρότεινα τον όρο *νεοπλούσιοι*.



Είχα ακριβώς την ίδια απορία πρόσφατα, διαβάζοντας το Newsweek - έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια κομμάτια. 
Αυτό που λες σχετικά με τη ρετσινιά του άξεστου... διαβάζοντας πολυσέλιδο αφιέρωμα στην πολυτέλεια - και ποιοι την αγοράζουν πλέον - είδα ότι οι πιο πλούσιοι, σπάταλοι και εκκεντρικοί τύποι πλέον είναι οι Ρώσοι. Και χωρίς να γράφεται κάπου ξεκάθαρα, υπήρχε μια "σνομπίστικη" διάθεση απέναντί τους. Οπότε, το "νεόπλουτοι" δεν θα με χάλαγε - με το context που περιγράφω βέβαια...

Πάντως, το *νεοπλούσιοι* μ' αρέσει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2008)

Παρόλο που κι εμένα μ' αρέσει το *νεοπλούσιοι*, ομολογώ ότι στα περισσότερα συγκείμενα εκείνο που εννοείται είναι το (αρνητικά φορτισμένο) *νεόπλουτοι* (παλιά και σταθερή αξία η λέξη, παρά το _νεο-_). Συνήθως μόνο στον οικονομικό τύπο θα βρει κάποιος έναν πιο αχρωμάτιστο χαρακτηρισμό απλώς για τη "νέα κάστα πλουσίων", όπου θα είχε νόημα να χρησιμοποιηθεί το _νεοπλούσιοι_. Ή ακόμη και *νεοπλουτήσαντες* (που ήδη με φέρνει ενδεχομένως στο στόχαστρο του Ν.Σ., αλλά είναι καλύτερο από το "νεωστί πλουτήσαντες") - και το οποίο μπορεί να αντιπαραβάλλεται με ένα *νεοπλουτίζοντες* (κακόσημο: αυτοί που φέρονται σαν νεόπλουτοι - ακόμη κι αν δεν είναι πλούσιοι).

ΥΓ Να κάνουμε και ρήμα; *Νεοπλουτίζω*, μήπως; Και τότε ποιο απ' τα δύο θα σημαίνει - φέρομαι σαν νεόπλουτος ή γίνομαι νεοπλούσιος;


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Χαίρομαι που δεν είπατε ότι σας αρέσουν οι «νέοι πλούσιοι». Αποκεί και πέρα, όλοι οι «νεοπλουτήσαντες» νεόπλουτοι είναι, και οι άξεστοι και οι ραφινάτοι. Μόνο που δεν έχω διαβάσει ή ακούσει ποτέ, στη δημοσιογραφική κάλυψη εκθέσεων, μουσικών εκδηλώσεων κ.τ.ό., να λένε «και ο γνωστός νεόπλουτος κύριος Χοντροφόλης». Μόνο «ο γνωστός βιομήχανος», «ο γνωστός εφοπλιστής» (ο γνωστός μέχρι προχτές άγνωστος).

Νεοπλουτίζοντες; Μα ποιος νεοπλουτίζει; Ή, για την ακρίβεια, ποιος φέρεται σαν νεόπλουτος; Όταν δεν είσαι πλούσιος, απλώς, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, διανοουμενίζεις.


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Νεοπλουτίζοντες; Μα ποιος νεοπλουτίζει;



Η μισή Ελλάδα, χάρη στις πιστωτικές κάρτες και τα δάνεια - λες να έχει τόσος κόσμος λεφτά για jeepάρες;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2008)

Πες τα συ, βρε curry, γιατί κάνει σα να ζει σε άλλη χώρα! (Και ποιος; Αυτός που πρέπει να παλεύει ανάμεσα στα βουνά από τζιπ κι από πορσικά για να περπατήσει δυο τετράγωνα μέχρι το περίπτερο, κειπέρα που μένει! )

ΥΓ Το _νεοπλουτήσαντες_ το έδωσα για αχρωμάτιστη χρήση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα πορσάκια, μια χαψιά αυτοκίνητο είναι. Το πρόβλημα είναι τα χάμερ, που κάνουν να μηνίγγια μου να σφυροκοπούν. Μόνο που αυτά τα έχουν βέροι νεόπλουτοι, όχι οι βαθιά φεσωμένοι. Το ξέρω γιατί πήγα κι εγώ σε μια αντιπροσωπία με την κάρτα μου. Και μου έδιναν το πολύ ένα ποδήλατο. Οπότε με λυπήθηκε ο γιος μου και μου έφτιαξε το παλιό. Του έβαλα πίσω και μια πρόχειρη πινακίδα: «The Hammer». Ο εφιάλτης των ΒΠ.


Και για να μη διαφημίζω μόνο τη Lifo, ο παρακάτω Ιωάννου από την Athens Voice:


----------



## Elena (Jun 6, 2008)

curry said:


> Η μισή Ελλάδα, χάρη στις πιστωτικές κάρτες και τα δάνεια - λες να έχει τόσος κόσμος λεφτά για jeepάρες;




Απροπό, που λέει κι ο Νίκος. Το «SUV» είναι εδώ και χρόνια η αγαπημένη λέξη του κάθε κοσμικού (και μη) δημοσιογράφου (ή και συγγραφέα) που ασχολείται με τέτοια θεματολογία. Εμείς συνεχίζουμε με το «τζιπ»; Γιατί ο ορισμός του «τζιπ» (π.χ. ΛΚΝ) μόνο SUV δεν θυμίζει...

:)

(Δεν βλέπω κανένα απολύτως λόγο για νεολογισμό. Με την ίδια χροιά που χρησιμοποιείται το «nouveau riche» (αφού μας επιτρέπετε το «απροπό», ας επιτρέψουμε και το παλιό καλό «nouveaux riches» στους αγγλόφωνους) χρησιμοποιείται και το «newly rich». Απλός δεν είναι της μόδας (πλέον) οι παλιές «καλές» :) [URL="http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/French/Vocabulary/French-International.html"]γαλλικές φράσεις σε τίτλους -αν και στη συνέχεια του κειμένου[/URL] παραμένουν σταθερές αξίες...)


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

Μπα, μην σκας, χάλια τα πάει το Hummer. Η GM σκέφτεται να το πουλήσει διάβαζα χτες-προχτές στο BBC.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

curry said:


> Μπα, μην σκας, χάλια τα πάει το Hummer. Η GM σκέφτεται να το πουλήσει διάβαζα χτες-προχτές στο BBC.


Το διάβασα κι εγώ, αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί αυτό τον καιρό σε συζητήσεις για τον ΠΑΣ Γιάννινα.


----------

